# Various cats & kittens looking for homes



## animal rescue cymru (Nov 18, 2012)

We have several cats & kittens looking for their forever homes..






























7 kittens







Maine Coon boy
Go to our website for more photos & information - Welcome to Animal Rescue Cymru


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I keep seeing the black mc boy. I have a lot of outdoor space so if you are struggling and need an outdoor home with access to barns etc let me know. I hope he gets a lovely home but sometimes they cant settle x


----------



## animal rescue cymru (Nov 18, 2012)

Sadly we have lost all the kittens, but mummy cat is doing fine & has a home waiting.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

animal rescue cymru said:


> Sadly we have lost all the kittens, but mummy cat is doing fine & has a home waiting.


That's so sad R.I.P.little ones x


----------

